# Has anyone tried Prep H SUPPOSITORIES?



## ThreeYearsAndCounting (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm not asking about the topical cream, but the pills you insert into your rectum. For the past two months, I was smelling an absolutely disgusting fart/shit combo waft smell throughout the day. I started taking the pill creams 2-3 daily for past couple days and I have a) not noticed the waft smells except for the most minuscule at moments [improving?] and b) people's reactions have not been there. I spent the entire morning at work sitting at someone's desk working on a project together and they made absolutely zero cough and nose holds. The big test is the team meeting tomorrow where I *do* see people cover their noses [every Friday], but I'm going to update after getting home tomorrow. At the gym I have NOT noticed the gassy odor following me around.

FYI I also have the topical cream, but it serves no purpose since my doctor took a look and said no externals present. :/


----------



## Tieuvodanh (Jan 19, 2009)

Did it still work? Plz update


----------

